# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] Picture behind cells

## Mengo85

Hi all,

I would like to have some cells in from of a picture or a picture behind cells. Please find attached an example which may make more sense.

Thanks in advance. I am looking forward to your responses.

----------


## JosephP

you can apply a background to a sheet but you cannot put a picture behind only particular cells

----------


## Mengo85

So how did they do that on the picture I attached?

----------


## JosephP

since you only attached a picture I can't be sure but it's probably a background image

----------


## Mengo85

Is it possible to insert a text box and link it to a cell?

----------


## FCarv

They probably used other program (not Excel) and did create the text boxes to write down the measures you have there.

And maybe only then did paste it to Excel.

----------


## JosephP

yes it is-just insert a textbox, select it and then click in the formula bar, type = and select your cell

----------


## FCarv

> yes it is-just insert a textbox, select it and then click in the formula bar, type = and select your cell



Ohh..cool.
And with a text box you can insert an image and sent it backward - I already tried it  :Smilie:

----------


## Mengo85

POW!!! Everyone is happy! Thanks a lot!

----------

